# Der am meisten getötete NPC



## Bayle (9. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

was meint Ihr ist wie der Titel es schon sagt der *"am meisten getötete NPC in WoW"* ?

Ich tippe Persönlich auf das Eichhörnchen in Dalaran Abendruhbank, wobei Hogger auch ein guter Favorit sein kann.

Mfg Juulchen


----------



## LastDevil (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

würde ich auch gern mal wissen.
Ich tippe mal auf alle kleinen Tiere, wei Ratten, Hasen usw. Weil, ich kenne kaum einen der da dran vorbei rennt.
Und in Städten ist es auf jeden Fall Gamon, der ist immer tot wenn ich in OG bin. Und wenn nicht mach ich es.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (9. Oktober 2009)

Bayle schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> was meint Ihr ist wie der Titel es schon sagt der *"am meisten getötete NPC in WoW"* ?
> 
> ...



Ist ja mal ganz klar Hogger ^^


----------



## Farferia (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke gerade an die Katze in Naxxramas. 
Die arme kleine. Wenn ich so überleg wieviele Gruppen nach Naxx gehn. Das summiert sich schon.
Hab bisher noch keine Gruppe erlebt bei der sie länger als 2 Flügel überlebt hätte.


----------



## Gulwar (9. Oktober 2009)

Hogger? Wer ist Hogger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein. der ist nur lahm und völlig uninteressant. Ich tippe eher auf den Baron, wegen dem Mount. Zudem relativ einfach zu erreichen und keine echte Herausforderung. Und dieser zeitverlorene Protodrache. Spawn = tot. 100% Sterberisiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (9. Oktober 2009)

Es wird wohl Gamon in OG sein der einzig angreifbare NPC in der Stadt der immer tot rum liegt.


----------



## Mondokawaki (9. Oktober 2009)

Gamon ^^ eindeutig ich töte den jedesmal wenn ich nach og gehe zum Ah oder zur Bank oder mitm Twink zum lehrer^^


----------



## jay390 (9. Oktober 2009)

Glaub auch, dass es Gamon ist. Hab den in 5 Jahren als Hordler max. 10mal lebend gesehn, und ihn natürlich wies gehört fachmännisch genatzt^^


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Oktober 2009)

auf Hordenseite Gamon in Ogri würde ich tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenaldo (9. Oktober 2009)

Farferia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke gerade an die Katze in Naxxramas.
> Die arme kleine. Wenn ich so überleg wieviele Gruppen nach Naxx gehn. Das summiert sich schon.
> Hab bisher noch keine Gruppe erlebt bei der sie länger als 2 Flügel überlebt hätte.




Naja...
Wir ham se anfangs nur gekillt wenn nix für unseren Raid gedroppt ist...^^
Unser Sündenbock sozusagen...^^



Also ich würde stark auf die Wölfe in der Umgebung der Abtei von Nordhain Tippen...
Es machen sich sehr viele, nen neuen acc, oder Twink, oder testen das spiel an oder wie auch immer...
und da es am meisten allys gibt, am meisten menschen und mindestens jeder zweite nen menschentwink/main hat macht diese spekulation sinn....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgeh. (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk mal Gamon der Taure der beim Gastwirt in Ogri steht


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

man müsste noch unterscheiden, NPC mit Namen (so wie gamon) oder eine NPC Gruppe (so wie die Wölfe)

Bei der Gruppe würde ich auf die Wölfe Tippen, da diese in fast jedem lVl Bereich auftauchen

Bei den NPC mit Namen ist sicher Gamon ein Favorit, aber ich würde auf (jedenfalls zu Classig Zeiten) den Baron oder Rend Blackhand (der Ork in UBRS) tippen


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2009)

Also wannimmer ich in Orgrimmar bin, sehe ich Gamon fast nur lebendig.
Und ich bin oft da, zu allemöglichen Zeiten.
Ich dachte gerade eher an bestimmte Quest-NPCs oder Balagerung von XR.

@ *Elindir

*TE schrieb aber NPC und nicht Wölfe, die ja keine NPCs sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. und nicht immer alles zu kompliziert machen.^^*
*


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [/b]TE schrieb aber NPC und nicht Wölfe, die ja keine NPCs sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja stimmt ein Wolf ist ja kein Charakter ^^ somit kann er auch kein non-player character sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann bleibe ich beim Baron und Rend Blackhand


----------



## Jerkia (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja Garnon killen nur die Horde d.h. es sind nur 50% (ca.) der wow spieler-
Denek av  FH wachen liegen auch weit vorne mit dabei oder archa.



Mfg jerkia


----------



## Supagodzilla (9. Oktober 2009)

Also laut einem klugen Büchlein einer bekannten Zeitschrift ist es der "Hase".

Da dieser aber keinen Namen hat würd ich defintiv auf Gamon oder gar Hogger tippen...


----------



## Heynrich (9. Oktober 2009)

tjoa gute frage .. auf der ally seite würde ich klar hogger sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alternativ auch die kleinen ratten in SW neben dem AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die zählen wohl nicht ^^
seit anbeginn der zeit gibt es hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man logisch überlegen würde, muss es ein NPC sein, bei dem die meisten Spieler die Möglichkeit haben ihn zu töten und auch noch höhere Spieler den töten. Darum Tippe ich auf Eichhörnchen. Gamon wär zwar auch ne Möglichkeit, da aber nur die Horde die Möglichkeit hat und der auch noch ne lange Respawnzeit hat, glaub ich das nicht.


----------



## Heydu (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das sowas gefunden leider
1.	Onyxia	127.513
2.	Gormok der Pfähler	118.866
3.	Anub'arak	115.461
4.	Der Schwarze Ritter	100.827
5.	Fjola Lichtbann	96.183
6.	Eydis Nachtbann	94.170
7.	Koralon der Flammenwächter	92.753
8.	Nerubischer Gräber	90.570
9.	Schreckensmaul	88.473
10.	&#65533;?tzschlund	83.891
11.	Onyxiawelpe	80.177
12.	Argentumbeichtpatin Blondlocke	78.549
13.	Eisheuler	59.303
14.	Auferstandener Ghul	52.569
15.	Wächter des Yogg-Saron	48.165
16.	Hodir	47.983
17.	Stahlbrecher	47.950
18.	Onyxias Wärter	45.352
19.	Anub'arak	44.656
20.	Lord Jaraxxus	44.345

die zahlen sind jeweils Opfer (spieler xD)

*sucht noch weiter nach getötete Monster*


----------



## Sarjin (9. Oktober 2009)

So erst einmal Wölfe sind auch npcs weil WoW da nicht unterscheidet. Alles was zählt ist welchen Skin hat der NPC, welche Entry ID, welche Stats, welches Level, welche Fraktion (Jo auch so Wölfe ham eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ob Elite/rare oder nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Ich schätze mal das die ganzen critter ( Auch npcs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werden wohl ziemlich oben in der Liste stehen.

P.S.: Wer behauptet Hogger wurde schonmal gekillt der lügt! Den Avatar von Chuck Norris und Mr. T kann man nicht töten!


----------



## Heydu (9. Oktober 2009)

Beliebteste Quest

1.	Beleidigt Coren Düsterbräu	267.693
2.	Die Schlacht zum Gegner tragen	64.919
3.	Heiss? und kalt	53.994
4.	Todesbeweis: Mal'Ganis	53.709
5.	Schlacht vor der Zitadelle	51.390
6.	Hodirs Horn blasen	50.970
7.	Den Helm polieren	50.264
8.	Die Schlacht zum Gegner tragen	49.704
9.	Todesbeweis: König Ymiron	49.578
10.	Bedrohung von oben	48.887


----------



## Snorry (9. Oktober 2009)

ich würd auch auf gamon tippen, noch eher wie auf hogger, denn in og kommt jeder hordler vorbei, immer wieder

hier mal link http://www.wowwiki.com/Gamon


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Oktober 2009)

hier gibts ne kleine Übersicht, die aber sicher nicht allzu aktuell ist.
Gab es da nicht sogar auf der offiziellen Seite solch eine immer Auflistung? Glaube mich daran zu erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja gabs mal aber die ist nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Oktober 2009)

gamon


----------



## Heydu (9. Oktober 2009)

1.	Freibierkrug des Braufests	2.552.146
2.	Herbeigezauberter Manastrudel	2.190.946
3.	Kupferbarren	2.120.529
4.	Saronitbarren	2.007.190
5.	Seelensplitter	1.780.223
6.	Meerestinte	1.362.161
7.	Froststoffballen	1.249.114
8.	Schwerer Froststoffverband	1.179.392
9.	Kobaltbarren	1.120.823
10.	Mithrilbarren	796.962
11.	Leinenverband	788.905
12.	Tragbares Fass des Braufests	750.439
13.	Thoriumbarren	698.526
14.	Schwerer Leinenverband	661.169
15.	Braufestmarke	651.061
16.	Zinnbarren	582.296
17.	Boreanisches Leder	573.540
18.	Teuflischer Gesundheitsstein	550.490
19.	Eisenbarren	544.575
20.	Schwerer Netherstoffverband	533.640

am meist hergestellte sachen

aber getötete NPCs hab ich nicht immer noch nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich suche weiter >.<


----------



## jamirro (9. Oktober 2009)

gamon definitiv


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

@Heydu

kann es sein, dass diese Zahlen erst sei WotLK entstanden sind...

wenn ich mich nicht Irre, war die längste Periode der Addons immer noch die Classic Zeiten, aso nix von den ganzen Koralon's und co 80er Bosse

zudem sind diese Statistiken sicher aus den Achievement ausgelesen die es ja auch erst seit WotlK gibt ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2009)

*@ Heydu*

Die Zahlen sind doch sehr neu.
Was ist mit den ganzen BC und Only WoW Zeiten?

Somit ist diese Statistik komplett sinnfrei.

Zudem geht es hier immer noch um NPCs!
*Seit wann sind Zinnbarren NPCs?! ^^*


----------



## Snorry (9. Oktober 2009)

cih dächte in einer zeitschrift zu wow gelesen zu haben, das der meistgetötete npc der hase sei,wie hier schon jemand geschrieben hat, trotzdem bin ich selbst der meinung das es gamon ist


----------



## Assari (9. Oktober 2009)

Gamon, auf Horde Seite.

VanCleef auf der Allianz Seite (in DM der Endboss)


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Oktober 2009)

Hasen, Ratten oder auch die Zinnbarren sind KEINE NPCs, der TE fragte explizit danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (9. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also wannimmer ich in Orgrimmar bin, sehe ich Gamon fast nur lebendig.
> Und ich bin oft da, zu allemöglichen Zeiten.
> Ich dachte gerade eher an bestimmte Quest-NPCs oder Balagerung von XR.
> 
> ...



Was sind das denn für dinger ?? ist nicht böse gemeint.
NPC heisst doch Not Playing Character und Wölfe sind doch Not Playing Character


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für dinger ?? ist nicht böse gemeint.
> NPC heisst doch Not Playing Character und Wölfe sind doch Not Playing Character


Nein ein Wolf ist kein Charakter. Ka was der genaue Englische Name dafür ist, aber ich würde Mob oder Creep sagen...

NPC

Creep

glaub korrekterweise nennt man sie Creep


----------



## Holoas (9. Oktober 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für dinger ?? ist nicht böse gemeint.
> NPC heisst doch Not Playing Character und Wölfe sind doch Not Playing Character



schlagt mich wenn ich unrecht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (9. Oktober 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ich hab das sowas gefunden leider
> 1.	Onyxia	127.513
> 2.	Gormok der Pfähler	118.866
> 3.	Anub'arak	115.461
> ...



Jetzt fragt sich, warum Onyxia mehr gekillt wurde, als die Welpen, da man Pro 1 mal Ony kill sicher ca 60 Welpen töten muss O_O


----------



## bluewhiteangel (9. Oktober 2009)

Wundert euch nicht was Heydu schreibt, das ist lediglich rauskopiert von http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby
Da gibts aber keine Auflistung, welcher NPC der am meist getötete ist. Von daher... So kann man sich auch sinnfrei an einer Diskussion beteiligen^^
Wenns um den am meisten getöteten NPC (named) geht, würd ich auf den Baron tippen.. Ich hab z.B. nie Hogger töten können und ich denke nicht, dass sich den tagtäglich einer/mehrere abfarmt. 
Und NPCs mit allgemeinem Namen.. Das is echt schwer, find ich. Da gibts ja auch noch ne Reihe anderes Kleinviechs, was man beachten müsste.. Ach, das is mir zu viel am Morgen =D


----------



## Ghorgoroth (9. Oktober 2009)

in WOTLK eindeutig die mäuse/ratten in naxx bei grobbolus links neben dem aufgang, es gab noch keinen raid wo da keiner irgend ne aoe reingeknallt hat XD


----------



## Kamaji (9. Oktober 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt sich, warum Onyxia mehr gekillt wurde, als die Welpen, da man Pro 1 mal Ony kill sicher ca 60 Welpen töten muss O_O



lern lesen...drunter steht, welcher Gegner "die meisten getötet hat" und nicht "getötet wurde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Oktober 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ich hab das sowas gefunden leider
> 1.	Onyxia	127.513
> 2.	Gormok der Pfähler	118.866
> 3.	Anub'arak	115.461
> ...



also das gormok schon soviele aufem gewissen hat hätte ich ma net gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (9. Oktober 2009)

Ganz klar die Drachenwelplinge aus LBRS.
Jeder, wirklich jeder hat doch den Tietel "Jenkins"....


----------



## Anburak-G (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe auf Gamon... armer Kerl^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Ganz klar die Drachenwelplinge aus LBRS.
> Jeder, wirklich jeder hat doch den Tietel "Jenkins"....


nein ich hab ihn nicht. mir gefällt der titel net.


----------



## Rashnuk (9. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also wannimmer ich in Orgrimmar bin, sehe ich Gamon fast nur lebendig.
> Und ich bin oft da, zu allemöglichen Zeiten.
> Ich dachte gerade eher an bestimmte Quest-NPCs oder Balagerung von XR.
> 
> ...


Wow, bei uns  auf Anub'Arak ist der rarer als ein Rare mob hehe immer tot^^ Zu jeder zeit


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Oktober 2009)

Es muß sich hierbei um einen NPC handeln, der dauerhaft regelmäßig von einer großen Anzahl von Spielern getötet wird.

Die UBRS-Welplinge, weil sie grad genannt wurden, hauen die meisten im Schnitt vielleicht einmal in ihrer Karriere um, für eben den Erfolg, und dann gehen da auch mehrere zusammen.
Ich würde sowieso auch grundsäztlich Mobs in Raidinstanzen ausschließen. Wenn mehrere Spieler zusammen einmal die Woche einen Mob umhauen, kann der insgesamt nicht so viele Kills haben, wie andere.
Gleiches gilt für 5er Instanzen. In die normalen geht man nur begrenzte Zeit und heroisch nur einmal täglich.
Hogger wiederum haut jeder im Schnitt auch nur ein paar wenige Mal in seinem Leben um.

Ich würde sagen, es handelt sich um einen NPC, der im Zuge einer Daily Quest zu töten ist. Das muß natürlich eine Daily sein, die über sehr lange Zeit von sehr vielen Usern gemacht wird, aber meistens nicht in Gruppen, sondern solo. Wenn 5 Leute einzeln einen Mob umhauen, stirbt der ja schließlich häufiger, als wenn die 5 in einer Gruppe sind und das insgesamt nur einmal machen.

Aber welcher NPC das sein könnte, k.a...


----------



## Thereos (9. Oktober 2009)

Gamon? Wer ist Gamon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich denke mal Hogger bei der Allianz und Gamon bei der Horde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Die UBRS-Welplinge, weil sie grad genannt wurden, hauen die meisten im Schnitt vielleicht einmal in ihrer Karriere um, für eben den Erfolg, und dann gehen da auch mehrere zusammen


ja eventuell alle die erst seit wotlk spielen, alle anderen haben die zu classic Zeiten fast Täglich gekillt....


----------



## Bif (9. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig die Ratte rechts vor dem AH in SW.


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. Oktober 2009)

herrgott hört auf mit dem gammlichen hogger....der is nich mehr witzig das is nur noch dumm.... ausserdem wer rennt da jedent tag zu diesem shit hogger und tötet ihn stundenlang ausser wenn man da mal levelt .

es is gamon den murkst man jedes mal ab wenn man nach og kommt und er grad mal nicht tot am boden liegt


----------



## kapunti (9. Oktober 2009)

^Der am meisten getötete NPC ist der Hase ( Quelle WOWKIPEDIA)


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Miau.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestats/index.html

Scheint leider nicht mehr aktualisiert zu werden.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

kapunti schrieb:


> ^Der am meisten getötete NPC ist der Hase ( Quelle WOWKIPEDIA)


der Hase ist aber kein NPC....




Arosk schrieb:


> Miau.
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestats/index.html
> 
> Scheint leider nicht mehr aktualisiert zu werden.


Das sind die Listen die eben NICHT das auflisten, was wir suchen....


----------



## Karasuke (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich schätze mal es wären Hogger, das Dalaran-Eichhörnchen und Mr. Bigglesworth, die Katze aus Naxx.
Mein Favorit ist das Eichhörnchen, da ich es selber oft genug umgeblasen habe *gg*


----------



## kapunti (9. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ein Hase kein NPC (vom Computer gesteurte Figur, kapier ich net warum das kein NPC sein sollte)  ist dann sorry, die Quelle hatte ich ja angegeben, dann fallen Eichhörnchen,Wolf und Co ja auch weg...hmmm


----------



## FonKeY (9. Oktober 2009)

der taure in og =D......den gibt es schon solange...^^


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ja eventuell alle die erst seit wotlk spielen, alle anderen haben die zu classic Zeiten fast Täglich gekillt....


Classic ist aber schon lange her, damals spielten viel weniger Spieler als jetzt und man ging da mit 10 Leuten hin. Das spricht alles dagegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem, wären die Welpen genauso wenig NPCs, wie Hasen und Wölfe.

Und dieser komische Gamon aus Ogrimmar kann es schon von der Logik her auch nicht sein. Den gibt es ja, wie Hogger, nur ein einziges Mal pro Server. Und auch, wenn er immer sofort umgehauen wird, bei einer Respawnzeit, als Beispiel, von zehn Minuten, kann er nur 6 Mal pro Stunde und somit 144 Mal pro Tag getötet werden.
144 Kills am Tag, ich denke die erlebt ein Boss in einer durchschnittlich oft besuchten 5er Instanz auch.

Wobei ich aber eben immernnoch davon ausgehe, daß es ein NPC ist, der nicht in einer Instanz ist und wovon es mehrere gibt.


----------



## SonneMond (9. Oktober 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Ratte rechts vor dem AH in SW.



hehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kann schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (9. Oktober 2009)

Also auf meinem Server (Thrall) tippe ich auf Gamon da ich ihn erst 3 mal lebend gesehn habe, 2 mal hab ich ihn dann gekillt und einmal wurde er durch ganz og gekitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Das allianzeichhörnchen in Dalaran! 
Immer wenn ich richtung Angelq gehe töte ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. Oktober 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> also das gormok schon soviele aufem gewissen hat hätte ich ma net gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich vermute mal, dass bei dem Counter auch Gormok aus PDoK (Hero Variante) mitinbegriffen ist.


----------



## Jerkia (9. Oktober 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Es muß sich hierbei um einen NPC handeln, der dauerhaft regelmäßig von einer großen Anzahl von Spielern getötet wird.
> 
> Die UBRS-Welplinge, weil sie grad genannt wurden, hauen die meisten im Schnitt vielleicht einmal in ihrer Karriere um, für eben den Erfolg, und dann gehen da auch mehrere zusammen.
> Ich würde sowieso auch grundsäztlich Mobs in Raidinstanzen ausschließen. Wenn mehrere Spieler zusammen einmal die Woche einen Mob umhauen, kann der insgesamt nicht so viele Kills haben, wie andere.
> ...



Ich würde da evtl auf die blutelfen auf der quelthanas (ka wie man das schreibt tippen) oder die Nagas denke die dayli hat zu 70 zeiten wirklich fast jeder gemacht und das bei der Horde und der Allianz


----------



## Bluebarcode (9. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub es sind diese Wildschweine vor og - alle die da pvp machen hauen immer wieder mal eins um - und das schon seit jahren ^^


----------



## Mooseman (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal ehr das es bei den Named Drek ist. Altarac dauert nicht lange es gibt ständig mehrere Spiegelungen des Schlachtfelds pro Realmpool.
Alterac wird auch immer gespielt und nicht nur in bestimmten Zeiten, Levelbereichen und auch schon seit späten Classic zeiten.


----------



## Yakashi (9. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ich Tippe mal vom Alterac auf die Bosse der Alli/Horden Seite.
Wenn man allgemein überlegt wie lang das AV schon gibt, dann wie oft das genutzt wird, also spricht eigentlich vieles für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakashi (9. Oktober 2009)

Mooseman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ehr das es bei den Named Drek ist. Altarac dauert nicht lange es gibt ständig mehrere Spiegelungen des Schlachtfelds pro Realmpool.
> Alterac wird auch immer gespielt und nicht nur in bestimmten Zeiten, Levelbereichen und auch schon seit späten Classic zeiten.



Da hatten wohl zwei Doofe ein Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (9. Oktober 2009)

Laut WoWKipedia ist der meisgetötete npc: Hase


----------



## Derulu (9. Oktober 2009)

Zitat PCGames MMore Beilage "WoWkipedia" Ausgabe August(?) 09:

065: Der meistgetötete NPC ist "Hase"


und noch 2 Fakten:

043. Der Flammenleviathan in Ulduar tötete Mitte Juli täglich die meisten Charaktere (bis zu 180.000). Instukteur Razuvious aus Naxxramas ist mit etwa 40.000.dabei und liegt damit noch deutlich vor kel'Thuzad mit nur 25.000.

099: Höger tötet täglich noch immer etwa 2800 Charaktere und verfügt über genau 666 Lebenspunkte
.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (9. Oktober 2009)

Mooseman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ehr das es bei den Named Drek ist. Altarac dauert nicht lange es gibt ständig mehrere Spiegelungen des Schlachtfelds pro Realmpool.
> Alterac wird auch immer gespielt und nicht nur in bestimmten Zeiten, Levelbereichen und auch schon seit späten Classic zeiten.



Naja Alterac endet ja auch nicht zwingend mit einem Drek kill. Deswegen glaub ich das kaum.


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Oktober 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> Ich würde da evtl auf die blutelfen auf der quelthanas (ka wie man das schreibt tippen) oder die Nagas denke die dayli hat zu 70 zeiten wirklich fast jeder gemacht und das bei der Horde und der Allianz




Das würde ich auch sagen.
Nur nicht die Blutelfen da sondern die blöden die man für den Manastaub killen mußte.
Man brauchte ja 5 stk. und da die nicht jeder gedropt hat, mußte man schon mal so 10 stk. oder mehr killen. Da die Q. so oft gemacht wurde (alleine um die anderen bereiche frei zu spielen) denke ich wirklich mal das diese komische kreatur der meist getötete NPC ist eben da Alli und Horde die Q. gemacht haben und sie dazu noch eine für meinen Geschmack eine sehr schnelle spawnzeit haben.

Gruß Drago


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (9. Oktober 2009)

Gamon


----------



## fisker31 (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestats/index.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

verdammt das steht da gar nicht xD

trotzdem interessant...


----------



## Yarom (9. Oktober 2009)

Ganz klar Startzonenmobs. Und vielleicht dieser seltsame Mob "Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion", in meinem Log steht, dass ich den schon 134000Mal gekillt hab *angeb*


----------



## Arthashand (9. Oktober 2009)

Es ist der hase es gibts ne kleine wowbibel da steht sowas drin wie z.b. troll frauen blinzeln nicht mit den augen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2hiter^^


----------



## Leckerlie (9. Oktober 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Ratte rechts vor dem AH in SW.



lol, das denke ich auch xD


----------



## laWln00b (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich sage, das Eichhörnchen (Hoffe habs richtig geschrieben) links vom AH in Sturmwind. Wenn man rauskommt links. (Aus sicht der allis^^)


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Oktober 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ich hab das sowas gefunden leider
> 1.	Onyxia	127.513
> 2.	Gormok der Pfähler	118.866
> 3.	Anub'arak	115.461
> ...



das sind die wochen zahlen von der blizz hp^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Oktober 2009)

Arthashand schrieb:


> z.b. troll frauen blinzeln nicht mit den augen


Das erklärt, wieso ich auch im RL so trockene Augen habe. :/


Zählen Murlocs als NPCs? Wenn ja, dann würde ich sagen, dass die ganz vorne mit dabei wären. Tollerweise pullt man ja den ganzen Strand, auch nur wenn man 5 stück von denen braucht. ._.


----------



## Manolar (9. Oktober 2009)

Farferia schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade an die Katze in Naxxramas.
> Die arme kleine. Wenn ich so überleg wieviele Gruppen nach Naxx gehn. Das summiert sich schon.
> Hab bisher noch keine Gruppe erlebt bei der sie länger als 2 Flügel überlebt hätte.



ist was dran...der arme bigglesworth überlebt keinen run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der arme arme kleine kater!!


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Glaub auch, dass es Gamon ist. Hab den in 5 Jahren als Hordler max. 10mal lebend gesehn, und ihn natürlich wies gehört fachmännisch genatzt^^


This^^


----------



## Nimophelio (9. Oktober 2009)

Räudiger Wolf! Das sind die Wölfe bei Menschen und Gnom/Zwergstartgebiet


----------



## De Gaudi (9. Oktober 2009)

Gamon! Hab den auch mal gezogen,weiter als Un´goro gings nicht.Beim phasing ist er übrigens nich angreifbar.


----------



## HærDalis (9. Oktober 2009)

ich wuerde mal sagen, daß hogger und gamon sich den ersten platz teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und den baron wuerde ich eher weniger favorisieren da die andern gegner die man 
in stratholme legen muß! (schlachthof) sicherlich oefter sterben als der baron ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Su-Si (9. Oktober 2009)

...mittlerweile klar der Drachen für die BvO-Quest...5x pro Minute, habe ich den EIndruck) Aber da sind natürlich ein paar Jährchen aufzuholen gegenüber Hogger


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. Oktober 2009)

gabs da nich schon nen thread zu?
gibt glaub ich auch ne liste wo solche sachen stehen ,)


----------



## Sercani (9. Oktober 2009)

ich bin von gamon sogar gekillt wordn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war eine ehre


----------



## Hêksa (9. Oktober 2009)

hmmm da onyxia neulich zu nem 80iger raid geworden ist is sie wohl auch n paar ma gekillt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich glaube auch das es Gamon ist hab den noch nie lebend gesehen^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (9. Oktober 2009)

zählen auch mobs die es öfter gibt ? wenn ja dann irgendwelche mobs wie die wölfe in northshire oder die skorpione im orc startgebiet.
von einzigartigen mobs dürfte es wohl gamon sein


----------



## CorDiaz (9. Oktober 2009)

also wenn ihr einen mob ebenfalls als NPC anseht dann sind es wohl irgentwelche farm mobs... also elementare oder so, die werden immerhin gefarmt... wenn ihr einen NPC sucht der dauert tot ist, den es aber nur einmal im spiel gibt ist es wohl gamon. und wenn ihr einen NPC meint den es mehrmals gibt (so wie wachen die die selbe id etc haben) würde ich auf eben jehne wachen der hauptstädte tippen


----------



## Spliffmaster (9. Oktober 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Ratte rechts vor dem AH in SW.




jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malzbier09 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ganz bestimmt ein Eber in Durotar für die erste Quest die man bekomm oder ein Wolf/Kobold im Wald von Elwynn.


----------



## 1337reroll (9. Oktober 2009)

Gamon und "Ratte", "Hase", "Kakerlake", "Eichhörnchen", usw.
Hogger gibts nicht so oft wie die kleinen Viecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Hêksa (9. Oktober 2009)

die leute von der Defias vllt o.o XD


----------



## Totebone (9. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage..... 

Was ist der Sinn daran? ^^


----------



## Bayle (9. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage.....
> 
> Was ist der Sinn daran? ^^



es zu wissen !?


----------



## Thuum (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby

hier steht, welcher Boss die meisten Spieler getötet hat.^^



btt: Denke das es Gamon ist, da er sobald er wieder respawnt sogut wie immer tot ist.^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. Oktober 2009)

nps aufzählen keine ollen mobs wildtiere oder kleintiere etc

ich nehm mal an gamon aus orgrimmar


----------



## Tharinn (9. Oktober 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> schlagt mich wenn ich unrecht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm, ja ... wie war noch gleich deine Adresse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2009)

*Definition NPC:*




> Der Begriff fasst prinzipiell alle in einer Geschichte vorkommenden Figuren zusammen, die nicht direkt von einem Spieler geführt werden. Im Bereich der Computerspiele werden vor allem diejenigen Figuren als NPCs bezeichnet, die sich dem Spieler gegenüber freundlich oder neutral verhalten, in Unterscheidung zu den vom Computer gesteuerten Gegnern oder Monstern.



*Quelle:* Wiki

Somit sind alle Aussagen von irgendwelchen Zeitschriften, die genannt wurden, so gut wie falsch.
Manche Mobs werden in WoW ja zu NPCs, weil sie mit dem Spieler agieren können.


----------



## Droyale (9. Oktober 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Ganz klar die Drachenwelplinge aus LBRS.
> Jeder, wirklich jeder hat doch den Tietel "Jenkins"....


ich nicht.. wozu auch oO


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. Oktober 2009)

gamon


----------



## Haramann (9. Oktober 2009)

hase
laut wow beiheft eines pc games magazin oder so


----------



## Schors (9. Oktober 2009)

bei einer statistik ab wotlk würd ich sagen frostschlund (bedrohung von oben)
der liegt immer 1-5 mal tot auf dem boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siebäsiech (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich Tipp mal auf die Bosse im Alteractal. Balinda und den Ally-vorboss nicht vergessen, die sind meistens Ziel nummer eins. (wenn die auch als NPC's durchgehen)

Gamon spawnt irgendwie nicht so schnell, als dass er platz eins belegen könnte.


----------



## hawayboy (10. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub ich weis wer^^

die 15 typen die man  bei dem tunier töten soll^^ 

jeder der die daily macht killt die 15 mal^^   am tag


----------



## Ice Core (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk mal Hogger^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (10. Oktober 2009)

hoho.. hogger... wie witzig....

nein es ist nicht mehr witzig und der steht da einsam und allein da kommt nicht alle 5 minuten nen 40 man raid vorbei und haut ihn um....


----------



## Livien (11. Oktober 2009)

Gamon in Orgrimmar.


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe auf die Haudraufs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es ist irgendein Trash Mobs aus einer Raid Instanz, oder aus DM oder HDW. (Da gehen viele Twinks und Neulinge rein)


----------



## Schlaviner (12. Oktober 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> hoho.. hogger... wie witzig....
> 
> nein es ist nicht mehr witzig und der steht da einsam und allein da kommt nicht alle 5 minuten nen 40 man raid vorbei und haut ihn um....



Ähm DOCH es is noch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (12. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen wer oder was genau dieser Gamon ist?^^ 
Ich hatte damals mal nen kleinen Hordi, hab aber nie nen NPC in Og gesehen der als Hordler tötbar war :O


----------



## Zalandar (12. Oktober 2009)

*Es ist der HASE!!*
Stand in einer WoW Zeitung vor ein paar Wochen!

Edit: Hatte schon Haramann gesagt :-)


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist hase und ich weiß von nichts --> schlag ---> tot 

ne spaß beiseite ihr denkt doch net wirklich dass des gamon is oder?? wie blind kann man sein?? ich erinnere euch mal an die dayli in eiskrone wo ihr mitm greifen harpunen auf die schiffe werfen müsst ... wie viele typen sind des noch gleich die da aufm deck weggefegt werden müssen?? oder nehmen wir mal aus der todesritter questreihe die eine quest wo man vom schiff aus mit der kanone auf den strand schießt des waren meiner meinung nach auch 150 oder mehr die zu töten waren(später wenn man auf dem frostwyrm reitet auch noma 100 oder so) also kommt da schon ne ganze menge zusammen und es hat ja schließlich midnestens jeder 2. nen todesritter


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe grob : Hase o. Huhn , weil , wer kennt nich die Hasen ( nun Kaninchen ) die zum Weg nach Sw rumhoppeln oder die Hühner , die weiter westlich im Wald v. Elwynn gelegen sind , die sehr oft Opfer eines " Schwerter,Axt,Stab,Bogen,Armbrust etc. skillenden Kriegers/Magiers/Jägers etc." sind..


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> Ich tippe grob : Hase o. Huhn , weil , wer kennt nich die Hasen ( nun Kaninchen ) die zum Weg nach Sw rumhoppeln oder die Hühner , die weiter westlich im Wald v. Elwynn gelegen sind , die sehr oft Opfer eines " Schwerter,Axt,Stab,Bogen,Armbrust etc. skillenden Kriegers/Magiers/Jägers etc." sind..



zum skillen auf lvl 80 geh ich immer unter dala die bäume hauen ... die reggen sich immer selber durch son spell is wie verjüngung oder wie der  heißt glaub ich ... da mach ich meistens anfangs 100-150 skillpunkte bei einem vieh und dann später am ende vllt 3 bei einem


----------



## KnightOfBlood (13. Oktober 2009)

Maden (Die ganzen Leute, die aus langeweile alle 200 Maden in Naxx auf dem Weg zu Kel 2-hitten^^), oder Baron Totenschwur in Stratholme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critical Pain (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal der "Haudrauf von Beutebucht". Wurde schon so oft gekloppt und gibts auch mehrfach.


----------



## Al_xander (13. Oktober 2009)

Gamon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
unser Lieblingsfreund der immer gekillt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nun mal Opfer von Orgrimmar ^^

MfG Al_x


----------



## Slamp_JM (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich weiss nich,war in eiskronenzitadelle noch ein unbekannter encounter??
Arthas namenloser Todesritter-Champion.
Gamons Rache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nosmoke (13. Oktober 2009)

ONYXIAS WELPLINGE .... ODER SONST IRGEND ETWAS WAS SOWAS VON GEBOMBT WIRD WENN MAN DURCH MUSS...


----------



## Torfarn (13. Oktober 2009)

So mal an alle die sagen Hogger (zumindest auf ally seite) :FALSCH!!!!!!!!

oder warum meint ihr gibt es in der Statistik unter Tode: Tode durch Hogger, das heißt würde hogger oft gekillt werden würde es das ja nicht geben, gerade die epischen schlachten die teilweise geschlagen wurden gegen ihn


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

mein post ham se sich nema durchgelesen -.- die kommen immernoich mit haudrauf gamon und sonstwas *heul* ich wollte doch nurn bissl aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Heydu (13. Oktober 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt sich, warum Onyxia mehr gekillt wurde, als die Welpen, da man Pro 1 mal Ony kill sicher ca 60 Welpen töten muss O_O






Moktheshock schrieb:


> das sind die wochen zahlen von der blizz hp^^



leute, lasst mir doch das gefühl von; etwas zu wissen, dass ihr nicht wisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tut einfach so, als hätte ich die zahlen ausgerechnet xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten Pfahahaha xD


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Oktober 2009)

Bayle schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> was meint Ihr ist wie der Titel es schon sagt der *"am meisten getötete NPC in WoW"* ?
> 
> ...



Gamon !  in og 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> Gamon !  in og
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hau ab mit deinem scheiß gamon ... der kann net mit viechern mithalten die inner minute mehrere tausend mal gekillt werden ...


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele nun seit knapp 3 Jahren und IMMER auf der guten Seite, also der Horde... aber wer zum Teufel ist Gamon? Den hab ich noch nie gesehen... unfassbar.


----------



## Feuerkatze (13. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun seit knapp 3 Jahren und IMMER auf der guten Seite, also der Horde... aber wer zum Teufel ist Gamon? Den hab ich noch nie gesehen... unfassbar.




 Gamon  der übrigens mit 20689 mal gelootet sein deutlich vor Hogger mit 12537 liegt. 
Leider kann man die Critter, die hier ja schon erwähnt sind (und damit auch Kels Katze) nicht looten und gibt wowhead daher keine Info.

Baron Rivendare aus Stratholme wurde übrigens schon 49755 mal gelootet.


----------



## Zalandar (13. Oktober 2009)

Hier der Link zu Gamon: Gamon

Edit: Er ist für Schurken gedacht, also für eine Schurken quest, die etwas mit Taschendiebstahl zu tun hat.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke, muss ich doch heute Abend direkt mal nachschauen...


----------



## Gast20180212 (13. Oktober 2009)

Die meißten NPCs die getötet werden würd ich auch sagen Hogger und Gamon.
Wenn ich es nicht auf einen sondern mehrere verschiedene NPCs beziehen würde,
würde ich sagen ... Rehe,Eichhörnchen,Kühe,Ratten,Hühner,...


----------



## Jerkia (13. Oktober 2009)

Gibt doch spannendere Themen als wer bekommt am meisten aufs Maul.

z.B  Welcher Npc droopt ammeisten Gold?

      Welcher Npc droppt ammeisten Gegenstände?


OOk meine antwort Tipps: Irgendein 80er Raidboss 
                                   Nefarian mit 12 gegenständen


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> Gibt doch spannendere Themen als wer bekommt am meisten aufs Maul.
> 
> z.B  Welcher Npc droopt ammeisten Gold?
> 
> ...



dann machen neuen thread auf weil des gehört hier net rein ... somit ... epic fail


----------



## Jerkia (13. Oktober 2009)

coolcasis schrieb:


> dann machen neuen thread auf weil des gehört hier net rein ... somit ... epic fail




ich heiß nicht coolcasis und mach für jeden scheiß einen thread auf


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> ich heiß nicht coolcasis und mach für jeden scheiß einen thread auf



is ja net mein thread also wieder epic fail ^^

des weiteren hab ich erst einen oder vllt 2 threads aufgemacht sprich noma epic fail ^^

mädl ... you made my day XD


----------



## Manoroc (13. Oktober 2009)

ich würd sagen die skelete vor ic mitem pferd einma dorchreiten kippen gleich 20 um außerdem schneller respawn (ps: man muss die wen man sons argetum pferd hat nich ma angreifen es reicht dan einfach durch zu rennen und die sind tod^^)


----------



## Jerkia (13. Oktober 2009)

coolcasis schrieb:


> is ja net mein thread also wieder epic fail ^^
> 
> des weiteren hab ich erst einen oder vllt 2 threads aufgemacht sprich noma epic fail ^^
> 
> mädl ... you made my day XD




3 fach epic fail 

1. du hattest den vorschlag einen eigen thread dazu aufzumachen d.h. deine idee die ich schwachsinnig finde.
2. Hab ich noch nie ein Thread aufgemacht "sprich noma epic fail" (ka wieso aber hast du auch so genannt)
3.Bin ich kein mädl

you made my life


----------



## coolcasis (13. Oktober 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> 3 fach epic fail
> 
> 1. du hattest den vorschlag einen eigen thread dazu aufzumachen d.h. deine idee die ich schwachsinnig finde.
> 2. Hab ich noch nie ein Thread aufgemacht "sprich noma epic fail" (ka wieso aber hast du auch so genannt)
> ...



jo ok hab net in dein profil geguckt sondern nur aus deinem nick geschlossen bin ich selber schuld ...
ok des weiteren du solltest nen neuen thread aufmachen weil du nen ganz anderes thema hast (loot und gold von npc's)
und was daran schlimm is nen neuen thread aufzumachen weiß ich net musst du wissen XD

naja willst mich jetz noch weiter battlen du kleines aggrokind??


----------



## Jerkia (13. Oktober 2009)

coolcasis schrieb:


> jo ok hab net in dein profil geguckt sondern nur aus deinem nick geschlossen bin ich selber schuld ...
> ok des weiteren du solltest nen neuen thread aufmachen weil du nen ganz anderes thema hast (loot und gold von npc's)
> und was daran schlimm is nen neuen thread aufzumachen weiß ich net musst du wissen XD
> 
> naja willst mich jetz noch weiter battlen du kleines aggrokind??




ne keine lust hab feier abend


----------



## Bigfeet (13. Oktober 2009)

ich bin gewillt mir einen Hordler zu erstellen, nur um zu sehen wer dieser arme Gamon ist.


----------

